# 1DX multi controller button.



## ric795 (Mar 15, 2014)

Just had to send my camera back to canon, Multi controller button fell out costing me £140 to fix, Anyone else had this problem?


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 15, 2014)

I have knocked the one off my 1Ds MkIII several times. I have always found it in the bottom of my bag so just push it back on. The rubber gator is broken so next time it goes to have work done I'll get it replaced but it isn't important.


----------

